# Game 1 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns - 5/6; ABC



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playoff Watch: 


















*(Suns have been placed on SEVERE)*

 *Suns Review *


> _It's hard to imagine two teams with styles that contrast more than the Suns and the Spurs.
> Phoenix, behind MVP candidate Steve Nash, led the NBA in scoring for the third straight season, posting more than 110 points per contest. San Antonio, meanwhile, allowed a league-low 90.9 points per game and held opponents to .443 shooting.
> 
> Golden State's ousting of No. 1 seed Dallas leaves the Suns, who finished the regular season at 61-21, as the de facto top seed out West and throughout the NBA.
> ...


* NBA.com's Suns-Spurs Series Page*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Boris Diaw (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Francisco Elson*

*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Manu Ginobili*​


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I see the Suns winning the first game behind the raucous home crowd. Then all the analysts will call this series over because the Spurs can't keep up with the young legs. If the Spurs win the analysts will say that defense wins championships and tell us how the Spurs will clearly sweep the Suns. Prepare for the overreactions to Game 1 guys and good luck.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know what to expect.

Never really had this feeling before. Anything can happen.

Most series is sort of predictable or has a clear favorite, but I don't see one in this series. Suns can win if they play to the potential, so can the Spurs.

God this would be another crappy season if the Suns fail to get past the Spurs.....


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't know what to expect.
> 
> Never really had this feeling before. Anything can happen.
> 
> ...



your tellin me seuss. i was never worried about the Mavs in the first place, only the Spurs. i truly believe the winner of this series will take home the Larry O'Brien Trophy



:biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, as the Lakers and Mavs have shown us, you can't assume the West will take home the bling no matter how much you believe it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah, I said this in the playoff thread for this series, I'm pessimistic when it comes to the Spurs and I wouldn't be surprised if we lose in 5.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think we'll win this one quite convincingly. But unfortunately, it won't be representative of the remainder of the series. The Suns are usually very fast and furious out the starting gate but I don't think we're able to consistently maintain our level of play. I feel we're almost alternately on and off. During the season though (and against the Lakers), we've managed to find ways to win when we're off.

Against the Spurs, we need to be on to win. I don't think we stand much of a chance otherwise. I'm predicting (or rather hoping) that we win in 7.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Not a Suns fan if you don't have true hope. I can't believe you guys. This is TOTAL bandwagoning! With them in the fat times, but won't back them in a tough time! I truly believe that the Suns will beat the Spurs this series. I do think that this is going to be their most difficult test, but necessary. I am glad that they get to exorcise their demons on their way to the championships! This is going to be a great matchup for the Suns because Nash can guard Bowen and therefore not exert himself as much on offense and KT can guard Duncan very effectively which will unleash Amare on the Spurs. Suns in 5.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why can't we be realistic fans? Alot of us have been there, done that. Only to be disappointed in the team. I'm not doubting the Suns, but no way in hell am I going to get over confident and pick the Suns to beat the Spurs in 5 games. If/when the Suns lose, I won't feel as bad. If they win that's a bonus that I'll gladly take.

Just because we aren't oozing with ethuasism in this series, doesn't mean we don't support the Suns and want them to win.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We have been terrible against the spurs for the past 3 years. we've won less than half the games. maybe 1/3. Spurs unravel us bigtime, but still, we can cause some damage i believe. Nash and Amare need to perform to the best, and more important, MARION, needs to be effective this time round, playing defense and hustling all over the place. We must not lose at home, coz if we do, spurs can close us out before you know it. Win the 2 games at home, then it will be interesting. I liked how we played vs spurs this reg season at home. 

Need to give it our best. We can definitely win 1-2 games i hope, but we cant make mistakes against the spurs.

Tough matchup for both teams, dallas won vs spurs last yr in 7 games. 7 games will tire the winner out and the east will probably take advantage of that. Good luck to all, show us what you are made of Suns!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

53-51 at the half.

Suns started really slow. Fumbling passes, missing open shots. They found a rythym
until a horrible call went against Amare, and then the Spurs went on a 8-2 run. Glad Amare played
through it and didn't go crazy. Suns have got to do a better job of contesting shots. Make Parker a
jumpshooter, but contested his ****ing shot. Don't leave him wideopen, he's not THAT bad of a shooter.
An NBA player can make a 15 footer consistently when their wideopen.

Marion is still alive, but he has missed a few easy ones. Hopefully he gets in transition and comes alive.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big surprise. Lost a close one to them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very unfortunate that Nash had to sit towards the last few minutes of the game since he is a such a major part of the Suns system. Though it seemed like there wasn't much the trainer could do to stop the bleeding. Tough loss.


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

that game made me sick. i'm not a suns fan, but the refs weren't giving them anything and kept calling dumb fouls against them. barbosa was getting hacked every time he went to the basket. you guys will still bounce back and win the series.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets see what happens.

I'm not going to doubt the Suns just yet. 

But this had shades of 04 all over it. Spurs ran with the Suns and then executed and got stops down the stretch.
All I can do is hope. =(


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

your right, it doesnt seem much diff to 04 at all. If we win next game, not gonna change the tide. We HAVE to win a game in SA. Shame bout Nash, now we arent in the position we wanted to be in.

We dont defend parker at all, very annoying, we have to do something, hope we come out with much more rebounding and defense, because the spurs can play offense and defense. we just cant play as good defense, and failing to get the stops kills us. 

Should be another close game


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Son of a ..... :curse: :mad2: :rant: :upset:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The refs are SO in our favor it's not even funny. I can't BELIEVE that the Suns get that little of respect. I almost expected Nash to get tossed for the inadvertant clash of heads.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Today was the first time I've actually been mad at a basketball game. I usually take it with a grain of salt, but I didn't today. I'll usually brush it off and waitt for the next game but I didn't. I couldn't.

I didn't even get mad until like 10 minutes after the game was over, it sunk in about then.

We played great ball, then it all came crashing down when Nash went out. You knew Marion or Amare would do something stupid in the clutch, which is why I wanted Raja or LB to take the 'final' shot.

I don't know what to think anymore, I'm still hopping mad. I doubt we can win this thing, but if we do, the finals is ours to lose.

Peace.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

The only thing I hope is that we get refs that are a bit less lenient on the whole "Tim Duncan is allowed to hack whoever the hell he wants" thing. Tim Duncan ending the game with two fouls is a travesty, as both he and Robert Horry were straight up raping Barbosa every time he went to the hoop. Amare wasn't getting calls or he'd have been to the line 20+ times with the way Elson and Duncan were smacking him up. I reaaaaally hate blaming games on the refs, but I feel that this game was given to the Spurs by over respecting their defensive capabilities. There's a difference between playing physical and hacking people in the arms, ask Barbosa.

Oh well. I'm optimistic. We've still got 4 games to play at home and I don't feel that the Suns are intimidated by the Spurs crowd. (Only crowd I think they'd actually get rattled at would be Golden State. Good Lord, those Oakland fans go nuts in every game.) Here's to Boris continuing to play like he did in the first half, and Marion playing like he did in the 4th quarter... If they can put it together for an entire game, I can see wins in the future.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

My breakdown:
Kurt did an EXCELLENT job on Duncan and should get more minutes because that jumper was falling as well.

James Jones has to either make a shot or become a shutdown defender or he needs to get out the starting lineup.

Boris has either Finley or Ginobili (sp?) guarding him in the post. I wish he would abuse them.

Shawn missed some shots early, came alive later on and I hope that gives him confidence in the future games.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I want kurt in there longer too! looks like nash is gonna score +25 points every game for us to stay close. 

SA knows us well over the past 3 years. and we continue to struggle against them.

Rebounding rebounding rebounding, kurt, amare, marion, rebound and dont stop. We cant be down by 15 rebounds, game over otherwise, good luck for next game however...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

btw, i wanna see raja cut loose, getting those 3 pointers dropping 4-5 3 pointers and over 20 points, he might be just the spark we need - coz he hasnt been scoring it much in these playoffs 9ppg or something


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sedd said:


> My breakdown:
> Kurt did an EXCELLENT job on Duncan and should get more minutes because that jumper was falling as well.
> 
> James Jones has to either make a shot or become a shutdown defender or he needs to get out the starting lineup.
> ...



It's all up to D'Antoni. He is either blind or a moron. 

He was bothering Duncan, making him work when he was in there, even taking the ball away from him. Then in the 3rd when Duncan wasn't even in there, that is when he puts Kurt back in. Marion ends up guarding him when he does get put back in, and Duncan scored easily cuz Marion is not a good post defender (it should be obvious, or one would think it was). Amare was next, which made it a _little _bit tougher, but just not good enough.

But take away a couple of scores that he had easily with Matrix or Amare with Kurt in, it might change the way the game was. Kurt wasn't even in there by then. I mean, you know he can do a good job, yet you don't put him late in the game when it matters most? It's common ****ing sense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm done with D'Antoni.


That was the final straw. He has proven he doesn't want to win because he is so one-minded and thinks you can only win with a small lineup. When he put Marion on Duncan I about threw the remote controller at the TV. Marion struggled guarding Kwame Brown last year, there's no way he's going to guard Tim Duncan. 

Kurt needs 25+ minutes, screw James Jones and Boris Diaw. 

Like I said, D'Antoni will be the one who ultimately costs the Suns a championship.


----------

